# can i pleeze have my tetris back



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

*whine* i've become dependent on the arcade i kow i'm weak but the other online sources of Tetris Arcade don't have the thingie to increase the size making it easier to see

When are we getting the old format back? I liked it better than this one.


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Yay for old format!
I used to litrally be addicted to tetris


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

BUMP!!

*whine* *moan* *oh, well...*

*sigh*


----------

